# Turbo Levo owners what did you pay?



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

What did you pay for your Levo? Any one get a good deal?


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Mike's bikes recently had a sale, 2 of my friends picked up a Levo FSR expert. Both of them got a $500 discount for each bike. So it was $7000+tax. Now they cant stop riding em.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e-wa (May 4, 2008)

I got $200 off on a Comp for $5300 and no tax out of Oregon. Could have had 10% off, but would have had to pay tax on it in Washington
.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Not to be an ass but ebikes are illegal on WA state and King county trails. Maybe you aren't up here but check your local county rules before hitting dirt.

sent


----------



## e-wa (May 4, 2008)

rockcrusher said:


> Not to be an ass but ebikes are illegal on WA state and King county trails. Maybe you aren't up here but check your local county rules before hitting dirt.
> 
> sent


Can there ever be a E-bike thread without the trail police posting in it.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

e-wa said:


> Can there ever be a E-bike thread without the trail police posting in it.


Just ignore them, they'll eventually stop when no one pays attention to them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

The Spesh Turbo Levo are selling like pancakes! I stopped by a LBS to pickup some sealant, within 30 minutes 2 were sold!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

e-wa said:


> Can there ever be a E-bike thread without the trail police posting in it.


Well I live in Washington and ride the trails here and know that they aren't allowed on the trails here. Would you rather know here or on the trail when some other mountain bikers are telling at you?

As I said I don't want to be an ass but I would tell you on the trail too and you'd think I was an as then too. So six of one half a dozen of the other.

sent


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

All these e-bike haters make we want to buy and ride an e-bike, just to see them go all apoplectic on the trails.


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

rockcrusher said:


> Not to be an ass but ebikes are illegal on WA state and King county trails. Maybe you aren't up here but check your local county rules before hitting dirt.
> 
> sent


Not to be an ass? That's usually how I describe people who can't mind their own business. Obviously you don't ride an e bike so why even comment on this topic? If you can't answer the op question than please spare us the lecture.


----------



## dstepper (Feb 28, 2004)

Don't worry the haters will be assimilated resistance is futile. 

When I bought mine shop could not discount because so few available. So they gave me a $500 gift card that I used to buy a second battery. 

Dean


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

mojoronnie said:


> Not to be an ass? That's usually how I describe people who can't mind their own business. Obviously you don't ride an e bike so why even comment on this topic? If you can't answer the op question than please spare us the lecture.


How is this not my business? Illegal to use on Washington trails and a Washington user just dropped big dollars on a bike that he can't use on our state trails. This is no different than if someone posted they bought a motorcycle to use on Washington trails. Still illegal to do, and still a very large concern for those of us that use the trails legally.

I'd be pissed if I bought something I couldn't use on a lot of trails in the state I live in. If he lives in Seattle he can't ride it on any of the amazing trails we have within one hour of the city and if he does he is now poaching trails.

I have had a concern that shops that sell these things don't educate the buyers and feel that someone should let people know that they dropped big coin on something they can't use in their state.

So yeah enjoy your expensive toy, just stay on the ohv trails here in Washington. As poaching happens here in WA more frequently, people will get more vocal about letting you know you are poaching. Our state and county bylaws are extremely clear on the subject unlike most states.

Ignorance of the law is no excuse for breaking the law.

sent


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

mojoronnie said:


> Not to be an ass? That's usually how I describe people who can't mind their own business. Obviously you don't ride an e bike so why even comment on this topic? If you can't answer the op question than please spare us the lecture.


Are you sherious?


----------



## e-wa (May 4, 2008)

Rockcrusher, Eastern side of the state has more areas that I can ride. Plus, I own a farm and have plenty of areas to ride. Now can we move forward without the interuption, please?


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

RC, totally correct about shops; IMO, should be a requirement to inform individuals about local laws. Other side of coin is that MTB's (for me) are better commuters than road bikes which I dislike riding; also, an individual could be using the e-bike in a different, legal area.
TL's seem to be the hottest bike on the market; Haibike should be so "lucky"; they have 52 models, none of which seems to be getting a lot of traction although my experience is they are good bikes.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

e-wa said:


> Rockcrusher, Eastern side of the state has more areas that I can ride. Plus, I own a farm and have plenty of areas to ride. Now can we move forward without the interuption, please?


Sounds good! Lots of great, if not too hot for me terrain out there. Haven't been out to ride there but it is on my list.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

fos'l said:


> RC, totally correct about shops; IMO, should be a requirement to inform individuals about local laws. Other side of coin is that MTB's (for me) are better commuters than road bikes which I dislike riding; also, an individual could be using the e-bike in a different, legal area.
> TL's seem to be the hottest bike on the market; Haibike should be so "lucky"; they have 52 models, none of which seems to be getting a lot of traction although my experience is they are good bikes.


Yep! The Turbo Levos are getting a lot of attention and justifiably so! They are great bikes both in function and aesthetics. Having test ridden both the HT and FSR models, I still love my Haibike Nduro. Functionally its the perfect bike for me, I love the DH, with 65.5' HTA and 180mm travel. It's essentially a DH bike that eats hills for breakfast! She may be the ugly step sister of the Levo, but I still love her!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

The place I demo'd one at told me since there was no change from '16 to '17 all his in stock '16s would be 1000 off! I was all over a 16 comp for 4500 but they were all sold out...

BTW all this "Its illegal to ride yada yada" talk I keep reading, do these same people always drive the speed limit? More than likely they dont and thats illegal


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

sml-2727 said:


> The place I demo'd one at told me since there was no change from '16 to '17 all his in stock '16s would be 1000 off! I was all over a 16 comp for 4500 but they were all sold out...
> 
> BTW all this "Its illegal to ride yada yada" talk I keep reading, do these same people always drive the speed limit? More than likely they dont and thats illegal


Exactly right! What we have here is a bunch of hypocrites.


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

rockcrusher said:


> How is this not my business? Illegal to use on Washington trails and a Washington user just dropped big dollars on a bike that he can't use on our state trails. This is no different than if someone posted they bought a motorcycle to use on Washington trails. Still illegal to do, and still a very large concern for those of us that use the trails legally.
> 
> I'd be pissed if I bought something I couldn't use on a lot of trails in the state I live in. If he lives in Seattle he can't ride it on any of the amazing trails we have within one hour of the city and if he does he is now poaching trails.
> 
> ...


When you buy a Ferrari do you think they inform you that the car can't be driven over the speed limit? Of course not, it's absolutely none of their business what you do with it. In fact they're selling you a product knowing you're definitely going to break the law, same with an e bike or any other mtb. And don't act like conventional mtb'ers don't break the laws out on the trails either.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

mojoronnie said:


> When you buy a Ferrari do you think they inform you that the car can't be driven over the speed limit? Of course not, it's absolutely none of their business what you do with it. In fact they're selling you a product knowing you're definitely going to break the law, same with an e bike or any other mtb. And don't act like conventional mtb'ers don't break the laws out on the trails either.


That's cool that you're at least straight up about being a law breaker.

_"same with an e bike or any other mtb."_

Really? I sold mountain bikes for years and all that time I knew the buyers were definitely going to break the law? That's pretty funny because it was actually just the opposite, we told them all the good legal places to ride and the ones that were off limits. Also proper trail etiquette.

I have never intentionally ridden a trail that was off limits to bicycles and neither have any of my friends, and poaching trails vs. driving 5mph over the limit is a silly comparison.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

JB; I agree; you can receive a $400+ ticket in CA for going 5 mph over the speed limit and many have, but with the exception of individuals poaching on US Marine's land making them reschedule training activities, you'll get at most a slap on the hand for riding where you shouldn't. I've never heard of any stiffer penalty for poaching except that one instance. Please notice that I'm not condoning either, just stating the facts.


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

J.B. Weld said:


> That's cool that you're at least straight up about being a law breaker.
> 
> _"same with an e bike or any other mtb."_
> 
> ...


Ok Mr. Doublestandard. So the laws you break are more appropriate than mine? LOL That's pretty ignorant actually.

I poach trails, hell yes I do. How do you think those legal trails you ride came to be? 
They we're illegally built in the first place. most likely by guys on moto, That's right, by a bike with a motor.

This bs legislation about e bikes is exactly that. BS! There is absolutely no reason for a peddle assist bike not to be allowed where any other bike is allowed access. With the e bike revolution coming, that will all soon change.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

mojoronnie said:


> I poach trails, hell yes I do.


Sweet.

Personally I respect other users.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

mojoronnie said:


> When you buy a Ferrari do you think they inform you that the car can't be driven over the speed limit? Of course not, it's absolutely none of their business what you do with it. In fact they're selling you a product knowing you're definitely going to break the law, same with an e bike or any other mtb. And don't act like conventional mtb'ers don't break the laws out on the trails either.


This would be a totally apt analogy if Ferraris were illegal on the road as e-bikes are on Washington state trails. A more fitting analogy is someone buying a car from a dealer then going to the dmv and finding it is ohv and private land only, that it is illegal to drive on public roads.

I'd argue that if you bought this vehicle and no one told you about the ohv status when you did you would have two options: blame yourself for not doing the research on the vehicle or blame the dealer for not disclosing the limits on said vehicle. Either way after parting with your funds you would probably be a little cheesed off at the dealer for not informing you of this little caveat. No?

sent


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

rockcrusher said:


> This would be a totally apt analogy if Ferraris were illegal on the road as e-bikes are on Washington state trails. A more fitting analogy is someone buying a car from a dealer then going to the dmv and finding it is ohv and private land only, that it is illegal to drive on public roads.
> 
> I'd argue that if you bought this vehicle and no one told you about the ohv status when you did you would have two options: blame yourself for not doing the research on the vehicle or blame the dealer for not disclosing the limits on said vehicle. Either way after parting with your funds you would probably be a little cheesed off at the dealer for not informing you of this little caveat. No?
> 
> sent


I don't live in Washington, So are you telling me the only trails available are state trails? 
Down here in So Cal we have our forrest trails and then we have endless trails that were built by mtn bikers and dirt bikes, hikers and wild life. Plenty of epic riding for everyone.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

mojoronnie said:


> I don't live in Washington, So are you telling me the only trails available are state trails?
> Down here in So Cal we have our forrest trails and then we have endless trails that were built by mtn bikers and dirt bikes, hikers and wild life. Plenty of epic riding for everyone.


We have state trails which electric bikes are not allowed on and in king county which comprises all the riding around Seattle they are also not allowed on. Federal property obviously mountain bikes in general not allowed on. There are a few private places but I don't know their status.

Still if you got this bike in Seattle wouldn't you want to know that you would need to drive at minimum outside the county to ride? Especially considering how competent of a mountain bike this is, and how, if you were stuck using it on roads, it would be kind of a waste of money and technology.

This is the point I am making. Not everyone lives in socal and lbs should make an effort to at least educate people about where they can use these things. I'm surprised you can even buy them is Seattle.

sent


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

You can buy a Levo here and you can't even legally ride them on the bike path, let alone any singletrack unless you drive 30 minutes out of town. If I bought one, I'd be piiiissssed.


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

rockcrusher said:


> We have state trails which electric bikes are not allowed on and in king county which comprises all the riding around Seattle they are also not allowed on. Federal property obviously mountain bikes in general not allowed on. There are a few private places but I don't know their status.
> 
> Still if you got this bike in Seattle wouldn't you want to know that you would need to drive at minimum outside the county to ride? Especially considering how competent of a mountain bike this is, and how, if you were stuck using it on roads, it would be kind of a waste of money and technology.
> 
> ...


Wow! Might be time to vote out your legislators. Seattle doesn't sound very bike friendly.

I'm not sure what the fuss is about peddle assist. The bike has a motor but not a throttle. You must peddle it to make it go. I've ridden it. It's no different than a bike you have to pedal. It does not impact the trails any different, in fact I think it will be less evasive. Legislators better understand this and start making changes because the e bike revolution is coming and coming fast.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

mojoronnie said:


> Wow! Might be time to vote out your legislators. Seattle doesn't sound very bike friendly.
> 
> I'm not sure what the fuss is about peddle assist. The bike has a motor but not a throttle. You must peddle it to make it go. I've ridden it. It's no different than a bike you have to pedal. It does not impact the trails any different, in fact I think it will be less evasive. Legislators better understand this and start making changes because the e bike revolution is coming and coming fast.


Yes it is different, it has a motor. You guy's keep glossing over that like it's meaningless.


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

tiretracks said:


> Yes it is different, it has a motor. You guy's keep glossing over that like it's meaningless.


You've obviously never ridden one. Just talking out of your arse


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

mojoronnie said:


> You've obviously never ridden one. Just talking out of your arse


So it doesn't have a motor? It seems that your the one talking out of ones ass.


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

tiretracks said:


> So it doesn't have a motor? It seems that your the one talking out of ones ass.


it does have a motor, but if you haven't ridden one then your commenting on something you know nothing about.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

mojoronnie said:


> it does have a motor, but if you haven't ridden one then your commenting on something you know nothing about.


Are you really that dense?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

mojoronnie said:


> It does not impact the trails any different, in fact I think it will be less evasive.


The only study I know of, and it was limited, said that 250w emtbs only did slightly more damage than a mtb in turns and climbing. Which I agree with. There's not a significant enough population of 750w emtbs to tell what effect they have, my assumption would be more since they have greater torque.

What no one mentions though is that if a rider on an emtb will ride twice or three times as far compared to what they did unassisted, that would be two to three times the damage per rider, even if the effect per foot was the same between e-bikes and bikes. And once the ebike population grows to say 20 or 30% and they're riding 3 laps of your local park instead of 1, still no difference?

Its difficult to tell who will be more evasive though, id bet on the politicians.


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

Harryman said:


> The only study I know of, and it was limited, said that 250w emtbs only did slightly more damage than a mtb in turns and climbing. Which I agree with. There's not a significant enough population of 750w emtbs to tell what effect they have, my assumption would be more since they have greater torque.
> 
> What no one mentions though is that if a rider on an emtb will ride twice or three times as far compared to what they did unassisted, that would be two to three times the damage per rider, even if the effect per foot was the same between e-bikes and bikes. And once the ebike population grows to say 20 or 30% and they're riding 3 laps of your local park instead of 1, still no difference?
> 
> Its difficult to tell who will be more evasive though, id bet on the politicians.


It's not the torque that damages the trails it's the skidding. Trails will last forever if they're not abused. I watch mtb'ers skid and trash them all the time. Rolling a rubber tire over dirt does not add to erosion in anyway. Don't believe gov't studies, they'll say anything to control the masses and herd us up like sheep.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

mojoronnie said:


> Wow! Might be time to vote out your legislators. Seattle doesn't sound very bike friendly.
> 
> I'm not sure what the fuss is about peddle assist. The bike has a motor but not a throttle. You must peddle it to make it go. I've ridden it. It's no different than a bike you have to pedal. It does not impact the trails any different, in fact I think it will be less evasive. Legislators better understand this and start making changes because the e bike revolution is coming and coming fast.


The trail impact is negligible, especially in a place where one wet ride can damage a trail immeasurably.

While I don't know the reason behind the ban, I'm sure it has very little to do with trail damage. Trail user conflict however that is a whole other possibility.

The main thing that most people gloss over is that modification by owners to either throttled bikes or the higher power mods can potentially create more risk for land managers. The climbing speed, even of unmodified e-bikes, creates this added risk as well.

Land managers manage risk on their trails. E-bikes add to that risk and 
King county and Washington state decided that they would address it outright through verbiage changes in their bylaws for land use. Whether it is right or wrong is immaterial at this point.

Just like mountain bikers being pushed out of places like Marin, Boulder Colorado and national parks, e-bikes have been pushed out of Seattle and Washington state mountain bike and multiuser trails. It might not be e-mountain bike friendly but it is very mountain bike, road bike, casual bike and e commuter friendly.

sent


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

mojoronnie said:


> It's not the torque that damages the trails it's the skidding. Trails will last forever if they're not abused. I watch mtb'ers skid and trash them all the time. Rolling a rubber tire over dirt does not add to erosion in anyway. Don't believe gov't studies, they'll say anything to control the masses and herd us up like sheep.


It wasn't a government study but it matched what I've seen riding with @ a hundred ebikes over the years.

I've spent far too much of the last ten years designing and building public trails, I can assure you that you're wrong on most of your assumptions. Trails don't last forever, every user, including bikes, causes damage to the tread whether climbing, rolling along or descending. It's all cumulative and usually slowly happens over time. A well designed trail will require the least maintenance, but most trails are not well designed, they're inherited from another use


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

Harryman said:


> It wasn't a government study but it matched what I've seen riding with @ a hundred ebikes over the years.
> 
> I've spent far too much of the last ten years designing and building public trails, I can assure you that you're wrong on most of your assumptions. Trails don't last forever, every user, including bikes, causes damage to the tread whether climbing, rolling along or descending. It's all cumulative and usually slowly happens over time. A well designed trail will require the least maintenance, but most trails are not well designed, they're inherited from another use


I've built plenty of trails myself and what I have found is, the main reason trails erode is poor drainage and trails built on grades that were built with too much slope, which results in skidding and added erosion. I've been riding the same trails for 20 years and they really haven't changed one bit.

As for the inherited trails, I get it, they will require more maintenance. But it's still not a reason to ban anyone. Here in SD we have trails that we share with the horse people, If they could ban mtn bikers they would, but guess what, when it rains, we mtn bikers have the decency to wait until the trails have dried out, the horse folks, they're out there tearing up the trails with total disregard for the trails. Those horses will do more damage in a day than mtn bikes will in 20 years. Yet that's ok? It's all non sense. Everyone should be entitled to use the trail networks how ever they wish, or at least have trails designated for each group of trail user


----------



## daven007 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ignore the ePolice trolls.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

The Ebike is like the cross joint from "Pineapple Express" its the Future.


----------



## trevor1030 (May 24, 2016)

4400$ cash out the door for my 2016 comp fsr fattie  can post receipt if any doubters !


----------



## e-wa (May 4, 2008)

I was told they were out of 16's. Great price


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

trevor1030 said:


> 4400$ cash out the door for my 2016 comp fsr fattie  can post receipt if any doubters !


Awesome!!! Can you PM me where, I'll go buy one today!


----------



## myke2241 (Aug 11, 2009)

mojoronnie said:


> When you buy a Ferrari do you think they inform you that the car can't be driven over the speed limit? Of course not, it's absolutely none of their business what you do with it. In fact they're selling you a product knowing you're definitely going to break the law, same with an e bike or any other mtb. And don't act like conventional mtb'ers don't break the laws out on the trails either.


Not the same thing. When someone gets hurt and they find out you were doing something illegal stuff gets serious real fast.

Respect your local trail usage laws. You have no ground to argue anything else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

I paid $4950+tax for a 2017 Levo FSR Comp. I bought it for my wife. She is totally in love with it and she can now keep up with my son and I! Awesome bike.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Convert a bike you already have about $1000 for middrive and battery Lunna cycle or Hi power cycles .


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

myke2241 said:


> Not the same thing. When someone gets hurt and they find out you were doing something illegal stuff gets serious real fast.
> 
> Respect your local trail usage laws. You have no ground to argue anything else.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The OP was about what you paid for a Levo can we for gods sake not turn this into another E bike hate trail access


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

You quoted a post that was over a month old....


----------



## myke2241 (Aug 11, 2009)

rider95 said:


> The OP was about what you paid for a Levo can we for gods sake not turn this into another E bike hate trail access


Old post dude!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

rider95 said:


> The OP was about what you paid for a Levo can we for gods sake not turn this into another E bike hate trail access


Also mojoronnie had left the building permanently.

sent


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I saved $1500 on my '17 Levo Expert. They also threw in a hydraulic lift to get it on the back of my H2!


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

trevor1030 said:


> 4400$ cash out the door for my 2016 comp fsr fattie  can post receipt if any doubters !


 great price


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

17 Levo FSR Comp6fattie XL $5000. That was 10% off. Not sure if I could get a better price in Utah. Paid $800 for a spare battery. Might take it back.  Got the LBS to set it up tubeless for the deal so that was the price of some stans and two valve stems.


----------



## RRAPTRR (Oct 29, 2016)

Just picked up my '16 S-Works Turbo Levo FSR... sticker is $9500 as you're all aware! Managed to talk them down to $7600 (20% off).

Very happy with the deal, and super happy with the bike so far! Can't wait to hit the trails tomorrow.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Local bike shop that I've bought tons of bikes from. Sorry, can't be more specific.


----------



## legolloyd (Oct 8, 2008)

I purchased a Turbo Levo S-works and paid full price of 9500 plus tax. 10k + in July.
I couldn't talk the bike shop down after numerous try's. Love the bike.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

wow $9500 for a bike and $800 for a spare battery Glade you like it ! If your not sure you want to drop $5000 plus for a e bike maybe convert a old bike ???. A little surprised with all the good used bikes to be had that some of you don't do that $1000 for a top of the line Kit , How's the support from the shop ?


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

After I found out how good the range was on the low power setting I took the $800 battery back to the LBS. I also got a $500 credit from my credit card for finding a lower price online. That brings my Levo comp to $4500. I am very satisfied with my purchase. Absolutely love getting in a 20 mile ride in half the time.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Is that 20mi on the trail or road mi? $4500 that's a good price


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Twenty miles in the dirt. Around 3000ft of climbing. That is not the maximum range, it is just an example of a typical ride for me on the Levo. My riding weight is around 200 lbs and the trails in Utah are steep.


----------



## Cougar2465 (Apr 19, 2014)

Just picked up a Levo HT Comp 6fattie store ex demo bike. 350kms, 10 cycles batteries and get full new bike warranty. 
In Sydney

AUS$4000 or US$3000!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Paid retail on a 6Fat HT at our LBS. After it was stolen, the shop owner gsve us -15% on a 6Fat FSR 

insurance and visa covered the loss.

The reason folks don't build their own ebike is because a purpose built bike is better performing, looks more natural, has better resale, and it has a warranty.

The Specialized bikes are very well thought out.


----------



## p00kienrayray (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi everyone, off topic but I need some help. Just put down a deposit on an FSR base model+$270 command post. Now wondering if going for the comp is a better option.

Can anyone explain to me the major (or minor) differences between the two models? Looking at the spec sheet, obvious ones would be a yari vs rev fork, dropper, and prob the brakes.

I'm not too familiar with SRAM component hierarchy or how it translates to real life usage/experience. Getting the comp would be +$800 over the base model+dropper combo, but if it translates to noticeably lighter weight, crisper shifting, etc. I don't mind.

Also I'm happy with the Rev fork, which I'm currently running on my stumpy.

Thanks.
Base:
Specialized Turbo Levo FSR 6Fattie - Wheel World Bike Shops - Road Bikes, Mountain Bikes, Bicycle Parts and Accessories. Parts & Bike Closeouts!
Comp:
Specialized Turbo Levo FSR 6Fattie - Wheel World Bike Shops - Road Bikes, Mountain Bikes, Bicycle Parts and Accessories. Parts & Bike Closeouts!


----------



## p00kienrayray (Mar 1, 2017)

Just to kind of answer my own question, I spoke to a LBS sales rep who owns the HT Levo. 

Pretty much explained base vs comp = minor difference outside of fork & dropper. Weight difference is negligible and components about on par as far as durability goes. 

Still would like to hear other's opinions. 

Btw I see many here with great deals on their Levos. I couldnt find anywhere in my area that would drop below sticker.


----------



## trlrdr (Apr 11, 2006)

I bought a Levo turbo it was $5500 i got it for $3800 it was 30% off & i ride it everywhere im partially paralyzed have ridden all over the States & up in Canada on mountain bikes for decades before my injury & it has made it possible for me to ride everywhere i used to again .


----------



## Cougar2465 (Apr 19, 2014)

Not sure about the orange but I am thinking of having it spayed matte black professionally


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

I like the orange. I have two black ones. Trade? LOL


----------



## Cougar2465 (Apr 19, 2014)

Giant Warp said:


> I like the orange. I have two black ones. Trade? LOL


OK .. where are you?


----------



## Rambo73 (Apr 19, 2017)

Just bought an Expert for $8150 here in Brisbane Australia. RRP is $10k here. Very good deal IMHO!


----------



## Cougar2465 (Apr 19, 2014)

Rambo73 said:


> Just bought an Expert for $8150 here in Brisbane Australia. RRP is $10k here. Very good deal IMHO!


Great bike!
What colour did you get?


----------



## Rambo73 (Apr 19, 2017)

Cougar2465 said:


> Great bike!
> What colour did you get?


They only come in orange here....









And yes, definitely an awesome bike!!! Loving it!


----------



## Cougar2465 (Apr 19, 2014)

Got the same one.

I applied invisiframe while its new


----------



## Rambo73 (Apr 19, 2017)

Cougar2465 said:


> Got the same one.
> 
> I applied invisiframe while its new


What is "invisiframe"? Is that some sort of protectant? I've noticed a couple of very small chips in my frame after just two rides too, presumably from rocks or sticks flicking up from the trails.


----------



## Cougar2465 (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes, frame protector. You can get them in matte or glossy. I went with glossy and happy with the results. To me, the bike looks better with glossy applied.

FSR LEVO 2016 - TURBO LEVO | InvisiFrame

I bought the bike for my bad knees and bad back and can't really go offroad :-(


----------



## Rambo73 (Apr 19, 2017)

Cougar2465 said:


> Yes, frame protector. You can get them in matte or glossy. I went with glossy and happy with the results. To me, the bike looks better with glossy applied.
> 
> FSR LEVO 2016 - TURBO LEVO | InvisiFrame
> 
> ...


Looks sweet!! Did you get yours direct from the UK or locally? I'm in Brisbane.


----------



## Cougar2465 (Apr 19, 2014)

From UK. I am in Sydney


----------



## trlrdr (Apr 11, 2006)

30% off of $5500 on my turbo levo from a shop going out of business ,i thought that was good . I love the bike !


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

I paid $6000 for a 2017 TLD limited edition Troy Levo FSR Comp with Black with killer green paint


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

railntrail said:


> I paid $6000 for a 2017 TLD limited edition Troy Levo FSR Comp with Black with killer green paint


Picture of the bike or it didn't happen.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Giant Warp said:


> Picture of the bike or it didn't happen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

It Happened

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice!


----------

